# (II) Temperatura Máxima no mês de Abril de 2010



## AnDré (27 Mar 2010 às 16:11)

Qual a Temperatura Máxima registada no mês de Abril de 2010, numa estação oficial em Portugal Continental e Ilhas?


----------------------

Outras sondagens a decorrer:
(I) Temperatura mínima em Abril de 2010
(III) Precipitação máxima em Abril de 2010


----------



## Dan (27 Mar 2010 às 16:28)

30,0ºC a 30,9ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mar 2010 às 16:32)

29,0 ºC a 29,9 ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Mar 2010 às 16:32)

28,0ºC a 28,9ºC


----------



## David sf (27 Mar 2010 às 16:45)

30 a 30,9ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Mar 2010 às 19:58)

28,0ºC a 28,9ºC


----------



## N_Fig (27 Mar 2010 às 22:15)

30ºC a 31ºC.


----------



## vitamos (29 Mar 2010 às 09:14)

26 a 26,9ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Mar 2010 às 12:55)

25.0ºC a 25.9ºC


----------



## actioman (29 Mar 2010 às 13:34)

Resposta vencedora: 27ºC a 27,9ºC


----------



## ecobcg (29 Mar 2010 às 13:59)

25 a 25,9ºC!


----------



## N_Fig (29 Mar 2010 às 14:16)

Apenas como curiosidade a temperatura máxima absoluta de Abril é de 36,3ºC em Santarém, no dia 30 em 1997.


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Mar 2010 às 17:30)

Aposto 26,0ºC a 26,9ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Mar 2010 às 17:40)

29ºC a 29.9ºC.


----------



## vinc7e (29 Mar 2010 às 17:58)

33,0ºC a 33,9ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Mar 2010 às 14:04)

Mesmo a roçar nos 30ºC.... eu aposto em *29,0ºC a 29,9ºC*.


----------



## MSantos (30 Mar 2010 às 16:40)

A minha aposta: *27,0ºC a 27,9ºC*


----------



## zejorge (30 Mar 2010 às 22:31)

Boa noite

O meu palpite ponta para

26,0 a 26,9º


----------



## Minho (30 Mar 2010 às 23:16)

31,0ºC a 31,9ºC


----------



## AnDré (31 Mar 2010 às 12:31)

*32,0ºC a 32,9ºC *

A ver se dá para dar um pulo à praia! 
Ou o que restar de praia!


----------



## Thomar (31 Mar 2010 às 22:14)

Votei no intervalo *31,0ºC a 31,9ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2010 às 00:22)

Votei também no intervalo que compreende as temperaturas entre os *31,0ºC* e os *31,9ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (26 Abr 2010 às 17:10)

Penso ter sido a primeira vez que as EMAs ultrapassaram os 30ºC este ano.
Alvega seguia às 15h UTC com 31,2ºC.





Todos os intervalos inferiores a 31,0ºC a 31,9ºC, já ficaram para trás.


----------



## MSantos (26 Abr 2010 às 17:26)

Eu fui um dos que ja foi de vela

Talvez em Maio corra melhor


----------



## AnDré (27 Abr 2010 às 17:10)

Às 14h UTC, Alcobaça seguia com 32,5ºC.
Para trás fica mais um intervalo.





Agora em risco está o 32,0ºC a 32,9ºC, que até ao final da tarde tem uma grande probabilidade de ficar também para trás.
A ver vamos....


----------



## Gerofil (27 Abr 2010 às 22:53)

Supostamente não contará a temperatura de Leiria – Cidade (36,4 ºC)? 



AnDré disse:


> Às 14h UTC, Alcobaça seguia com 32,5ºC.
> Para trás fica mais um intervalo.


----------



## AnDré (27 Abr 2010 às 22:58)

Gerofil disse:


> Supostamente não contará a temperatura de Leiria – Cidade (36,4 ºC)?



Nas sondagens só temos em conta os dados das EMAs, e a estação de Leiria - Cidade, é uma RUEMA.
Isto porque os dados das RUEMAs servem apenas para caracterizar os efeitos urbanos de uma cidade, não constando os seus valores nos relatórios climatológicos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Abr 2010 às 14:19)

Estes últimos dias de Abril deitaram por terra os meus palpites, não esperava temperaturas tão atípicas.


----------



## Skizzo (28 Abr 2010 às 14:30)

Abril 2007 também teve uns dias quentes:

Coruche 31.1ºC
Alcácer do Sal 30.7ºC
Santarém 30.6ºC
Mirandela 30.5ºC
Cabeceiras de Basto 30.5ºC
Anadia 30.3ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Abr 2010 às 19:43)

AnDré disse:


> Penso ter sido a primeira vez que as EMAs ultrapassaram os 30ºC este ano.
> Alvega seguia às 15h UTC com 31,2ºC.
> 
> 
> ...



Já fui de vela


----------



## Johnny (29 Abr 2010 às 20:47)

Pois é, ontem, 28 de Abril, tive com estas temperaturas, pouco passava das 15:00, em Trás-os-Montes/Alto Douro (Carrazeda de Ansiães- Bragança)... sem sol, bastante encoberto e de referir q por volta das 12:30/13:30, estava seguramente mais quente...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (29 Abr 2010 às 20:48)

Por volta das 17:00, estava perto dos 34º, qd o sol abriu um pouco...


----------



## Dan (8 Jun 2010 às 13:10)

O relatório de Abril, do IM, aponta um valor de 33,0ºC em Coimbra/Bencanta como o mais alto desse ano.


----------

